# Maltese needs a home in San Clemente



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

hey guys tere is this adorable 5 year old maltese named Charlon who needs to get adopted from the San Clemente animal shelter. poor baby was found as a stray poor thing. I would love to see him go to a good home he look s preious so if your in the area im sure he could use a great home

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&pet=4176189


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

what a handsome guy !!







i hope he finds a loving family quick!


----------



## prissybaby (Mar 25, 2005)

ya i do to, i wonder if that animal shelter puts their dogs to sleep cause if they do i would worry because this guy deserves a home!!


----------

